# 1st time out with new CCP 8-12 13' w/Avet SXMC



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

One short video. Sorry it's off center, I need to get a better way of shooting with my phone.

Also I was a dingaling and tried my shock leader to short. I was trying to eyeball it on the couch, and well, like most of us, I thought it was longer than it was 

Anyway this ended up being my best and longest throw at 460' because the next one where I really tried to hit it a little I popped my shock leader. 

Comments and criticism welcome!!! At least for my casting. 





(8oz pyramid)

Thanks Tommy for all your help. It is a killer rod. Cannot wait to get it wet.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

You look like a pretty big guy and there is power in the cast that you don't even realize, it's natural. 460' with 8 oz.'s your first time casting is very good. In your video it appears that little effort was put in to the set up for the cast, meaning that it looks like you are just going to lob the sinker out to the suds yet you hit 460', I would certainly think you will be casting much farther in the future. I stink at casting 8 oz.'s so I just cast 4 to 6 oz. sinkers, wonder how far you could cast that rod with a 5 or 6 oz. sinker? Thanks for the video, look forward to another, good luck.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm glad you like the rod...  

That is good distance and the great part is that you have a lot of room to improve!!!

A couple of tips;

1 - think about accelerating the sinker, not just smashing the crap out of the rod. Distance comes from putting the sinker through the largest possible arc and finishing with a burst of power late. Think about accelerating a sports car through a long sweeping left hand curve. You don't put your foot on the floor to start or you'll end up in the ditch. Start slow, accelerate through the cast and finish with a strong punch/pull.

2 - The finish. You are pulling way early with the left. Focus on getting it out in front of your eyes before pulling hard. 

Remember, your target is not a spot in the water or field. It is a spot 45 degrees above your landing zone. cast to that spot in the sky. You'll get elevation and more distance.

Tommy



spydermn said:


> One short video. Sorry it's off center, I need to get a better way of shooting with my phone.
> 
> Also I was a dingaling and tried my shock leader to short. I was trying to eyeball it on the couch, and well, like most of us, I thought it was longer than it was
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Tommy said:


> A couple of tips; Tommy


Nice reminders! Thanks!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks all!!!!

I cannot wait to get back to the field! I am going to bring more sinkers, leader and maybe even a spool with me in the likely event of a blow up. I cannot wait to get out again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like an awesome cast to me. !! 450??? Keep blastin. Can't blame the gear. U have the best. Get to work. 450 on the field is 250 with bait. I'm amazed how cool a single sinker looks but once bait gets on a rig its a bust. You should book a personal casting session with the " dabig2na". He is the best. Nobody can out-tie, cast, or fish him. I'm so lucky to know him


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

You know, you're really starting to sound like an idiot ...........


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Byron/pa said:


> You know, you're really starting to sound like an idiot ...........


Agreed. Oister, get the sand out of where ever it is you have it and go on with life, to quote the great Charlie Brown "Good grief".

Gonna head out to the field in a could mins to see if the above info helps. Gonna try and keep good notes to bring back. Bringing 50 and 60# Ande mono with and 8oz in a tennis ball. I am sure my distance will be a bit lower with the ball on the lead LOL


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Let us know how it goes. 

Tommy


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Tommy said:


> Let us know how it goes.












New shock knot with 60# Big Game. 3 turn Spider Hitch to 4 turn No Name. Much smaller, much cleaner









First Cast - ???' (could not find the ball). I am going to say it was a new world record since no one can disprove me


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have no idea WTF happened. Felt like the line dug in or something. Popped at the shock knot. Whatever, imma try and get out again tomorrow.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

That does not look like a good time


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Your not the first And not the last , we've all been there.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Shorten up your shock knot , slow your cast down. Lay the line on your reel level and tight


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> Shorten up your shock knot , slow your cast down. Lay the line on your reel level and tight


I think I may have piled up the shock leader while not paying attention after my first cast to tighten the knots. So I guess technically that was my 2nd cast but the first one I really threw hard


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

When you say shorten the shock knot do you mean make the Spider Hitch loop smaller?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

SloppyTilapia said:


> That does not look like a good time


It wasnt horrible, just ended a lunch time casting practice. I was able to cut out the top of the birds nest and still have plenty on the reel. I would want to throw it into fish infested water but for a field with little to no chance of getting a bite, I think I am ok


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

spydermn said:


> When you say shorten the shock knot do you mean make the Spider Hitch loop smaller?


Yes, aim for something in the 2-2.5 inch range... if you're going to use Berkeley Big Game to practice. I'd suggest you use the Solar Collector green, or something fluorescent. That way you can find your break-offs and clean your line up.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I had the lead in a tennis ball and have never had an issue finding it before yesterday. I do plan on switching to higher vis but it is hard to find. I just need to order some


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

spydermn said:


> New shock knot with 60# Big Game. 3 turn Spider Hitch to 4 turn No Name. Much smaller, much cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a work of art ...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Wally World has the Big Game in Solar collector
Bass Pro store brand line in chartreuse is pretty goo to use for practice... you can also find at BP Stren Catfish in orange... the fifteen pound is great line acts lile.. I've been using it and it looks just like Pro Spec Orange.. I've caught quite a few drum on the stren as well. About ten bucks a 1/4 lb spool.

When you blow up that bad ... better just to cut it out with scissors and respool..


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> When you blow up that bad ... better just to cut it out with scissors and respool..


Usually I do, but this one only went about 25-30yds. I still had a bunch and didnt have time to respool


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

For my practice casting, I'll simply cut out the fluffage, splice on some new line (blood knot), retie the shock leader and I'm back in business. Before a trip to the coast, all reels get fresh new line plus a good function check and oiling. Saves a lot of line as much as I fluff it up in search of Tommy Farmer distance!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good for fishing ,, I fished next Tommy at the point , he said let me put some paint where no man has gone before ,, and air mails it 75 yrds plus past mine lol ,, 
Love my avet mines not magged but I got the cast down patt , funny when I first got that reel I brought in into red drum handed it to Joe with my 525 mag , told him to change out the line and tie a shock ,, I go get bait and weights come back and there's two different lines on them ,, I asked what's up ,, he says I put 14lb on the Avet it's a nice pup reel ,, 
That night I landed a 50in drum with it ,, went in next day said Joe remember that nice pup reel I had , he says yes ,, well I landed a 50 in drum with it last night ,, then I hear some guy say ya and I got pics , I got a citation for it 
I can throw both my 525 and my Saltist farther but I love my avet and the lever drag live line feature 

9


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Trim that tag....i once raked off two guides leaving the tag that long


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Hooked Up said:


> Trim that tag....i once raked off two guides leaving the tag that long


Huh, I thought it was trimmed. I was thinking it needed a little something past the wraps to keep it from popping loose


----------

